# Finally, baby pictures!



## littlelovesmousery (May 19, 2012)

I finally got around to taking some photos of my first litter in years & years. She had 12 & I culled it down to 8, which is still big but I wanted to see markings & colors before I culled anymore.

These two were the only ones who looked like the doe. 









This one was a surprise, I'm still not positive on what color she even is?


















All black









I didn't get pictures of the rest because the doe decided it was feeding time.


----------



## Serena (Dec 29, 2011)

pretty babies 
the light one looks like champagne (pink eyed chocolate) to me. but no guarantee, still a beginner


----------

